# Another eccentric flashlight related hobby. :-)



## magellan (Jun 12, 2015)

High end battery holders!

So besides accumulating various and sundry batteries, battery chargers, cords, connectors, and adapters, I now have a budding collection of high end battery cases/holders.

Heres's what I've got. Shown are a number of titanium, stainless steel, and Delrin holders. Also two converted Fenix P1D bodies with a threaded cap. 

The Titaner titanium battery cases in the middle row were about $45 each on ebay. There was a time when I wouldn't have spent that on a flashlight. Now I spend that on a battery holder.  And I have two more different titanium ones coming from China, a CR123A size, similar to the two already shown, and an AA size. Haven't seen titanium AAA size ones yet but I'm looking.

Feel free to post your faves too. I also have a big collection of the Storacell Power Pax holders in every size which I might post later.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 12, 2015)

Good idea for a thread. There are so many nice ones. I need to round mine up and take some pics.


----------



## magellan (Jun 12, 2015)

Glad you liked it. I didn't see one on this topic so thought I'd start one.


----------



## magellan (Jun 12, 2015)

A slightly better photo showing the print on the Fenix's.


----------



## magellan (Jun 12, 2015)

And here's a photo of my Storacell Power Pax collection, in different sizes and colors. Shown are the AAA, AA, C, D, CR123A, 18650, and 9V battery types.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone know a source for good quality, water resistant, single 26650 (really 26700) delrin cases?


----------



## magellan (Jun 12, 2015)

Good question. I've looked for those myself but haven't seen anything that size. 

The closest thing I've seen is the Delrin "Storage locker" on the Countycomm website. It's only about 1 millimeter too narrow for a C cell. The body is more than long enough, though. In fact, I think the wall thickness is great enough so that you could cut off the existing threads, bore out the body, and make new threads and a new cap since you have about 3/4" extra length to work with even after cutting off the old threads.

I don't have the equipment and skills to do that, but a good machinist might be able to make it work. I don't think the walls would be too thin since these are mil spec items and sturdily built. I'm tempted to send one to Fred Pilon (Photon Fanatic) who I've bought a lot of stuff from and see what he thinks.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 12, 2015)

Good idea! County Comm has very nice delrin battery cases for the 10440 (AAA) and shorter 10mm diameter batteries. I just add an appropriate amount of foam to the inside of the base... Too bad their shipping cost is so high for small orders. They make a nifty kubaton-like storage device for key chains as well.

I've been wanting to suggest 26650 delrin cases to Oveready. They have the capability, but seem busy with other priorities, and there may not be much of a market for such a product. Their delrin 18650 cases are nice, including an extended length that can hold a small compass and thermometer. And the hard-duty aluminum 18mm diameter cases certainly have appeal


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 12, 2015)

Maybe just get extra flashlights and keep them inside the flashlights to store them?

That way, your cases double as lights as as battery checkers to see if they're still charged!

Well, that's how I do it at least, works for me...


----------



## magellan (Jun 12, 2015)

TEEJ said:


> Maybe just get extra flashlights and keep them inside the flashlights to store them?
> 
> That way, your cases double as lights as as battery checkers to see if they're still charged!
> 
> Well, that's how I do it at least, works for me...




Ha ha! I think that would be easier than what I was suggesting.


----------



## magellan (Jun 12, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Good idea! County Comm has very nice delrin battery cases for the 10440 (AAA) and shorter 10mm diameter batteries. I just add an appropriate amount of foam to the inside of the base... Too bad their shipping cost is so high for small orders. They make a nifty kubaton-like storage device for key chains as well.
> 
> I've been wanting to suggest 26650 delrin cases to Oveready. They have the capability, but seem busy with other priorities, and there may not be much of a market for such a product. Their delrin 18650 cases are nice, including an extended length that can hold a small compass and thermometer. And the hard-duty aluminum 18mm diameter cases certainly have appeal



Very cool. I forgot Oveready had the 18650 Delrins. Must order a few to complete my collection.


----------



## nbp (Jun 12, 2015)

Those delrin holders shown are nice, where are you ordering those from?


----------



## KDM (Jun 13, 2015)

Some of the various ones I use.


----------



## magellan (Jun 13, 2015)

nbp said:


> Those delrin holders shown are nice, where are you ordering those from?



Go to the CountyComm.com site. Click on the DRMO button and scroll down to the battery holders.


----------



## magellan (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice


KDM said:


> Some of the various ones I use.




Nice! I have some of the orange ones too, and also in the army dark green.

I must get some of those Numyth ones too.


----------



## KDM (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## KDM (Jun 13, 2015)

magellan said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Nice! I have some of the orange ones too, and also in the army dark green.
> ...



Going gear usually runs specials on them, they are nice to be able to Lego.


----------



## nbp (Jun 13, 2015)

magellan said:


> Go to the CountyComm.com site. Click on the DRMO button and scroll down to the battery holders.



Cool, thanks. [emoji106]


----------



## magellan (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, thanks, will check them out.


----------



## magellan (Jun 20, 2015)

Some new additions to my collection.

From the left, two titanium AA, two translucent Delrin CR123A, stainless steel 10280, brass 10280, copper 10180, stainless steel 10180, and an extra brass and stainless steel and Delrin threaded cap.


----------



## magellan (Jun 21, 2015)

And here are all the different sizes and materials lined up. Shown are black Delrin, translucent Delrin, aluminum, titanium, stainless steel, brass, and copper holders. Sizes are 18650, CR123A, AA, AAA, 10280, and 10180.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 21, 2015)

mag, I like those translucent ones. That way I can see what is inside. Thanks brother.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 21, 2015)

If they are from countycomm, I believe they are polycarbonate. I've seen white and red delrin, but not translucent.


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, they're from CountyComm. They must be relatively new, because I don't recall seeing them about a month ago when I ordered somemore of the black Delrin ones.


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> mag, I like those translucent ones. That way I can see what is inside. Thanks brother.



You're welcome! I like that feature too. Wish they made them in the other sizes.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey thanks for the posting, had the CR123, 18650 covered through Oveready, but no AA, AAA.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes !


Thank you for posting about those
Delrin waterproof battery tubes from CountyComm !

:thumbsup:



Precisely what I've been Looking for !


lovecpf
_


----------



## magellan (Jun 23, 2015)

nfetterly said:


> Hey thanks for the posting, had the CR123, 18650 covered through Oveready, but no AA, AAA.



Great. I just received another small order of titanium and Delrin battery holders from them and I think the quality is excellent so I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## magellan (Jun 23, 2015)

Burgess said:


> Yes !
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting about those
> ...




You're welcome!

I'm surprised these Delrin ones are so hard to find. It's easier to find these titanium ones costing $35 or $40 which doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## magellan (Jul 8, 2015)

I just received a few more new additions. I'm away at a convention for four days but I'll post photos when I get home. They include a couple of brass 10180 holders (same as the stainless ones on the right in the photo except in brass), two smooth titanium CR123A holders, a white, non-translucent CR123A holder (can't recall off the top of my head if they're Delrin or polycarbonate), one more each of the AA, AAA, and 10280 black Delrin, one more of the CountyComm large Delrin Vault, a couple of Delrin black with red cap 10180 holders, and two more Maxpedition universal holders with Velcro closure carrying case.


----------



## Nicrod (Jul 22, 2015)

Great thread! Ill have to participate when i chance to round up my
carriers. 

Magellan- Great collection of carriers. 

KDM- I like the Oveready case with thermometer. So cool


----------



## sinner-cpf (Jul 22, 2015)

Man they look amazing, i have those plastic 2x holders and i can tell you that they are extremely useful.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 22, 2015)

I ended up dropping some cash on county comm because of this thread, I should contribute to the thread as well. Sorry about the crooked photo...., took it a few years back.







Oveready Ti 18650 container, anodized by slipperyslug in UK.

Unfortunately its too nice to use !!


----------



## magellan (Jul 23, 2015)

Nicrod said:


> Great thread! Ill have to participate when i chance to round up my
> carriers.
> 
> Magellan- Great collection of carriers.
> ...



I just bought two after they were brought to my attention. Very heavy and built like a tank!


----------



## magellan (Jul 23, 2015)

nfetterly said:


> I ended up dropping some cash on county comm because of this thread, I should contribute to the thread as well. Sorry about the crooked photo...., took it a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very cool!

I would never have thought of that. Now I need to send him a few of mine.


----------



## magellan (Jul 23, 2015)

Nicrod said:


> Great thread! Ill have to participate when i chance to round up my
> carriers.
> 
> Magellan- Great collection of carriers.
> ...



Thanks!

I had almost as much fun collecting the holders as my flashlights. 

I just bought two of the compass holders. Very nice!


----------



## magellan (Jul 23, 2015)

sinner-cpf said:


> Man they look amazing, i have those plastic 2x holders and i can tell you that they are extremely useful.. Thanks for sharing



You're welcome.

Yes, they're great holders. I just ordered a few more since you never know if something could be discontinued.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 23, 2015)

nefet, me too! I bought a few more after mag posted this. lol I wonder how many lurkers did too??  

mag, I am gonna round up my measly collection of holders and pic post it. I picked up some cool Ti ones of Kickstarter a few months back. I will try and get a group shot soon.

Later y'all.


----------



## magellan (Jul 24, 2015)

Cool! I look forward to it.


----------



## magellan (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been coveting these flamed titanium beauties on eBay but at over $70 for the big one I haven't pulled the trigger yet but some day soon I will:

The eBay link is here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111631700169?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 25, 2015)

Hmmm, lotta DQC here! Yeah!

Ohh titanium heat treat!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 25, 2015)

gusmade.com has very sturdy stainless steel pill fobs made in U.S.A. that can be used to store batteries. Add some foam to the 'Original' to fit a 10440 sized battery, while the 'Trekker' can hold two CR123 cells (but not 18650 or any 18mm diameter sized). I have both of those (for a different purpose) and can attest to their quality and substantial heft.


----------



## magellan (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks, will check them out.


----------

